# My 17" Custom Lynskey Rigid Commuter (6760g) PICTURES INTENSIVE!!



## cadre (Dec 18, 2007)

Greetings from Singapore!

Well, I'm another Cheers! inspired guy that decided to contribute my 2 cent worth write up 

As I already have a XC VooDoo HT parked at my balcony, this bike was built with the intend of normal commuting and occassional soft tracking usage. Bike was built 3 months back and was having a LONG (close to a year) hard time selecting frames and liaison between Lynskey and my 2 LBSes. I have always been a BIG Ti lover, but never had I come across a reasonably priced and quality assured Ti maker until I saw lynskey!

Back tracked to the beginning of early 2008, I have then set my eyes on the Ibis Ti Ltd which CLAIMED to be 1340g M frame... However, when the real thing finally reached Singapore, saw a Whopping over 1.5kg on a XS-frame!!! Could not imagine the weight of a S-size frame with V-bosses and disc tabs welded... Luckily the frame that I've ordered did not reach shore on time, immediately I cancelled the order with dissapointment...

Corrected my composure, and decided to hunt for another Ti frame. As much time had already been wasted, I've decided to throw in another 1k USD for fully customised Lynskey!

Had ordered a 17" double/triple butted down-pulled HT frame with a XC intend. Did a few rounds of emails exchanges with Lynskey and LBSes to get some minor details sorted out e.g.:
1. Brushed finshed
2. Etched wordings 
3. Shaved disc tab
4. Add V-bosses
5. Remove 01 x disc hose guide stud (seat stay)
**Most importantly, I told Lynskey to custom it to as close to 2.8lbs (kept my finger crossed) as possible. ->Published in their website back then

Results were impressive! Here's the specs:

*Lynskey Custom Ti 's Description:
Frame *

17" Lynskey Custom Ti (w dics tab/ V-bosses) 1.28kg

*Suspension*

Ritchey WCS Carbon Fork 80mm

*Contact points*

EC90 CNT carbon bar non-OS

Syntace F99 90mm stem Tuned w Ti bolts

titec pork rind grip (cut)

Xpedo Ti/Ti pedals 167g

KCNC Ti Prolite seatpost 31.6/350mm

Extralite UltraClamp 34.9mm 11g

Tune Concord RR 08' saddle 50.6g

Tune bobo headset w Tune gum gum expander

*Wheels*

Sun Ringle Equalizer 2.1 (350g +/-)/ Tune King Kong hub/ DT Revoloution spokes & nipples/ Stan's yellow tape

Tune AC 16/17 QR 54g

Schwalbe Furious Fred 2.1 x 26

*Drivetrain*

DuraAce 9sp cassette

Middleburn RS7 175mm crank/ KCNC scandium BB 108mm/ Custom 6/4 Ti Chainring 42T/30T

Sram XO 08' Tuned 166.7g

Campy Record 10sp FD Tuned 81.4g

Sram XO Grip shifter Tuned

KMC X9 SL

*Brakeset*

KCNC V-brakeset w levers

*Misellaneous*

Cateye Strada Ltd White cyclometer

Sigma LED (white/ red)

Tune Skyline cage 4.5g

let pictures speak the words from here:









Weight of Frame










































































































































































































































































































*Some tuned parts with weight on scale:*









Mattias 6/4 Ti 42T ring









Mattias 6/4 Ti 30T ring









XO rd tuned with JCM carbon plate, jockey wheels and cable bolt









Campy Record fd tuned by alu bolts from Toronto

Upcoming plans switching to XC:
1. Swap KCNC to wife's foldie w Hope Race (if claimed weight is true 270g!) otherwise R1
2. Old SID race 28mm (take from Voodoo)
3. Sell Concorde for Speedneedle
4. Sell Xpedo Ti/Ti road for 4Ti
5. Sell both FFs for Nevegal 1.95 (front) Karma 1.95 (rear) <- take from Voodoo

Estimated <8.3kg XC worthy bike with the above mentioned plans. 
What do you guys think?

Thanks for viewing!!


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

that is an amazing build! i'm looking into middleburn cranks and your are just what i want them to be but in blue.


----------



## cadre (Dec 18, 2007)

facelessfools said:


> that is an amazing build! i'm looking into middleburn cranks and your are just what i want them to be but in blue.


Thanks! yeah, wanting mattias to have my spider to be done in Ti as well, but was rather troublesome for me the ship them to him for reference. So decided to stick with the 5-arm spider for added strength as well. 

Chainrings are good and stiff so far! Gd job to Mattias on that part!!:thumbsup:


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

the only reason i haven't gotten a middleburn set is because of the bottom bracket. if i cound have a tapered or isis axle that is the size of a through axle like truvative/ shimano/ raceface.

I have only had one ISIS BB so far and it was crap so im not sure i want to go back to that style but i have heard great things about the crankbrothers BB.

mind i ask where you orderd yours from?


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

That's pretty much the opposite of my mtb commuter; which has rack, fenders, and probably weights at least 35 lbs. 

It should make a fast race bike though.


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

awsome build!!

Just the colour scheme though.

logo on EC90 handle bar must be OFF!!
spider on Middleburn may be better in other colour.


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

*why disc wheels?*

great bike, just confused as to why you have disc brake tabs & wheels with V-Brakes installed...it's like you're loosing a bunch of benefits of V-Brakes regarding weight and stiffer wheels.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Sweet Bike, nice build!
My criticism
Get the spider anodized in black or gold.
Remove logos off the handlebar.
Remove logos off the stem (acetone)


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

"Upcoming plans switching to XC:
1. Swap KCNC to wife's foldie w Hope Race (if claimed weight is true 270g!) otherwise R1"
He isn't going to be staying with his current brakes.

i think gold cables would be sick! alligator sells colored hydraulic tubing too!


----------



## cadre (Dec 18, 2007)

facelessfools said:


> the only reason i haven't gotten a middleburn set is because of the bottom bracket. if i cound have a tapered or isis axle that is the size of a through axle like truvative/ shimano/ raceface.
> 
> I have only had one ISIS BB so far and it was crap so im not sure i want to go back to that style but i have heard great things about the crankbrothers BB.
> 
> mind i ask where you orderd yours from?


I dare not comment on isis BB as I've not personally whack them HARD enough though...Only on road so far, however the KCNC BB has been light enough for me compared to most sq tapered.

Ordered mine from local LBS in sg. not sure where else could these KCNC BB be found. 
KCNC BB whereabout? <-- Others may wanna answer this qn on my behalf?


----------



## cadre (Dec 18, 2007)

Disc brake - Yeah, getting all ready for disc setup as mentioned. Just waiting for the verified weight of Hope Race and answer as to which brake to use will be out soon  Brake would probably be in silver to match the frame as most gold caliper doesn't match the existing yellow gold (e.g. tune) very well...

I-link - Personally, I love gold theme bike setup, however didn't really wanna over do it too. That is why I've deliberately left the i-link in silver so as to blend into the brushed frame nicely. 

Handle bar - And I also agreed that the EC90's graphic kinda loud... Hmmm... *thinking*

Red spider - Has deliberately left it in red as I have intention to custom some red "SID" decals to match my old SID race (silver casing) -->What you guys think?


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

sweet build, true ww, phow!


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

wow!!!!


----------



## thefuzzbl (Jul 5, 2006)

interesting, does your commute involve hard core XC racing? its sweet but be careful locking it up outdoors. or indoors for that matter.


----------



## cadre (Dec 18, 2007)

thefuzzbl said:


> interesting, does your commute involve hard core XC racing? its sweet but be careful locking it up outdoors. or indoors for that matter.


Have done some soft tracking on this machine without a problem, but defintely not hardcore XC with that WCS fork that you see there. Not that I don't trust that fork, somehow it just not too comfy... :nono: Not until I replace that with SID race :thumbsup:

This bike has never leave my line of sight whenever its out. I am not trusting any locking device in sg as I've lost a bike 3yrs ago with a "superb" cateye lock! These bike thieves are just getting outta hand here...


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

That is a no holds barred no expense spared bike build. Thanks for sharing and awesome pride of ownership!


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

how much does that crankset weigh? 

Thank you


----------



## cadre (Dec 18, 2007)

*Weight of Crankset*



pernfilman said:


> how much does that crankset weigh?
> 
> Thank you


Hi there,

I have not really weigh the whole crankset itself, however here's a rough breakdown for ur reference:

1. MB compact 5-armed spider --> 51g (accordance to MB website)
2. MB RS7 ISIS (175mm - arms only) --> 406g (verified)
3. KCNC 108mm ISIS BB w Crank bolts --> 160g (verified)
4. KCNC chainring bolts --> 9.2g (verified)
5. KCNC self-extracting crank bolt --> 2g (verified)
6. Mattias 6/4 Ti 42T chainring --> 53.4g (verified)
7. Mattias 6/4 Ti 30T chainring --> 25.4g (verified)
8. Crank spacers --> 10g+/- (not sure?)
__________________________________________________________

TOTAL: -------------------------------------------------> *717g*

Overall not a very light crankset I would say.. Could have chosen RS8 crank arms to cut down another 20g... however, loves the warantee conditions that they offer for RS7.

They cover: LIFETIME warranty against defects in materials or workmanship*, covers competitive DH, trials and jumping! Simply everything!!

To me, I think that puny weight gained is all worth it! Let's save that 20g elsewhere! 
CheerZZz!!


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

My Middleburn RS-1 duo ring weighs 478g (All in 632g).

More than 10 years old but still going OK.

I used RS-7 and RS-8 also, but I could not really feel the difference between them.
There is however a large difference with RS-1 as they are noticably less stiff.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

pernfilman said:


> how much does that crankset weigh?
> 
> Thank you


My RS-7 Duo crankset weighs 711.1 grams total with 27/40 hardcoat rings, American Classic 113 ISIS BB, and FSA crankbolts,

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=572836


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

bholwell said:


> My RS-7 Duo crankset weighs 711.1 grams total with 27/40 hardcoat rings, American Classic 113 ISIS BB, and FSA crankbolts,
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=572836


Where did you get your cranks from CRC does not have the specs I need and tandemcycles is on back order with the RS8 cranks


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

pernfilman said:


> Where did you get your cranks from CRC does not have the specs I need and tandemcycles is on back order with the RS8 cranks


I got them from mtbtandems.com. They were out of stock on RS-8 crankarms a couple weeks ago when I ordered them, so I just went with the RS-7's. Give Alex a call and see if he has the RS-8 arms in yet.

http://www.mtbtandems.com/Middleburn.html


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

I called him earlier today and they are still on back order. I asked how long they had been on back order for and he told me two months. Are the Rs8's any stronger or less strong I know they save 20 grams.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

pernfilman said:


> I called him earlier today and they are still on back order. I asked how long they had been on back order for and he told me two months. Are the Rs8's any stronger or less strong I know they save 20 grams.


My understanding is that the RS-8 arms are essentially the same as the RS-7's, but with additional machining on the back of the arms, and a slightly different logo. So the RS-8's are slightly less stiff.


----------



## cadre (Dec 18, 2007)

*new weight with disc: 7070g!!*

Well, it has been awhile. I have finally decided on the new hope race 2010 over R1. Pictures below shows weight of brake uncut. hardwares are all Ti excepts lever clamping bolts and brake pad backings are alu.

IS adaptor w 4 x Ti bolts (per set) : 32.1g
IS adaptor (per side) : 16.8g
6 x Ti bolts for rotors : 7.1g









Rear uncut








Front uncut.








160 floating rotor.








140 floating rotor.








front view.








side view.
































front caliper.
















rear caliper.
















left lever.
































right lever.









Thanks for reading : )


----------



## cadre (Dec 18, 2007)

*From Tame Commuter to Mean Machine!!*

Well, finally Voodoo is 90% sold and some parts have been bought and transferred to Lynskey.. Weight went up to 8.46kg... Not a superlite Lynskey but with some serious offroad parts ready for action!!

Here's what was replaced:
1. Ritchey WCS rigid fork -> RS SID 07 (custom decals)
2. Titec pork grid -> Bontrager XX lightness grip (for better comfort)
3. Tune skyline bottlecage -> BTP bottlecage (for better egonomics)
4. Schwalbe FF -> Kenda Nevegal 1.95 (front) & Karma 1.95 (rear)
5. Tune Concorde RR -> Sella Italia SLR Ti

Here's some updated pics:

















































































































































Thanks for viewing!


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

absolutely love the shot of the cranks to the front wheel!


----------



## Gary1402 (Jul 17, 2012)

That is a light and solid set up for some action!!


----------



## Gary1402 (Jul 17, 2012)

cadre said:


> Greetings from Singapore!
> 
> Well, I'm another Cheers! inspired guy that decided to contribute my 2 cent worth write up
> 
> ...


Bro, me too from Singapore. That's one of the craziest build for light weight mtb!! :eekster: Yours commuter set up can complete with those road bike weight! Kudos to you bro! I am awaiting for my parts to arrive and build up my SS Lynskey Ridgeline. I dare not to put too much hope to getting below 7kg like yours.  Give me a below 9kg and i will be happy!!


----------



## janisk112 (Jul 21, 2012)

This is my dream bike nice


----------



## Xtyling (Apr 21, 2011)

If that's your commuter bike, I would love to see your race bike.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice build, now you need to build up a 29'r!


----------



## Raceface gt (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow very nice build a lot of time and effort. Liking the frame similar to the Sandersons.


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

lovely build there
I also have some ti rings from Mattias (27 & 40 94mm)  and the hope race x2 brakes 
but i added the hope matchmaker clamps with the m970 shifters. These should be lighter than your xo twisters and it would tidy up the bars a bit too.


----------



## cadre (Dec 18, 2007)

*10 years since first's post.. Here's the update!*

Hi weenies! It has been 10 years since my first posting.. Life from a newly wedded man to a father of 3 lovely kids today. And of course, my ti lover also underwent some major facelift along the years.

1. 17" Lynskey Custom Ti frame - 1.28kg
2. Fox F-series fork - 1.4kg
3. Schmolke TLO bar
4. Rotor sl stem - 82.5g
5. China foam grip - 9g
6. Eggbeater 4ti - 168g
7. Darimo T1 post 31.8 x 400 - 94g (not shown in pics)
8. Extralite UltraClamp 34.9mm 11g
9. AX saddle - 80g
10. Tune bobo headset w Tune gum gum expander
11. AX rims/Sapim CX ray spokes/Extralite Ultra hubs/Tufo tubular XC2 tires - 2.08kg
12. Tune AC 16/17 QR - 54g
13. XTR M9000 11sp drivetrain
14. Next SL crankset
15. Hope race X2 brake set
16. AX bottle cage
17. Innolite rotors
18. Schmolke top cap
19. Nokon carbon housing

Current standing at 7.44kg!

Brought her out for our private decade anniversary celebration. Enjoy the pics..


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

China foam grip - 9g...........Link?


----------



## cadre (Dec 18, 2007)

tom tom said:


> China foam grip - 9g...........Link?


Foam Grips (9grams) for S$10 https://sg.carousell.com/p/177091883 got this pair within Singapore. Alibaba or tao bao should also sell them.


----------

